

Natural Message: Every day dawns with safe, secure messaging - devNoise
https://naturalmessage.com/

======
20pahrump14
Thanks for the post Michael. We are excited to be able to tell the world about
our system! Look for site updates over the next few days as we post videos and
get our Indiegogo campaign going.

We have working iOS & OS X clients that proved that the technicals work but
those apps are not of delivery quality.

Our Indiegogo will be all about getting open source docs put together along
with working & deliverable clients. Meantime we are looking for commentary on
our technical methods that are elaborated on at our website.

